# GH $9/3 mile non tip order



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

First time ever seeing this.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve had a few of those. If you look at the earnings details you can see where the nine dollars is coming from. Often times there is a bonus that GrubHub adds, I believe to make up for the lack of a tip.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I see $8 no tip a lot but this is the first time seeing $9. I don't understand $8.37 time? It was 3 miles total


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I don't understand $8.37 time? It was 3 miles total


It's an arbitrary number. The algorithm believed (for whatever reason) that it needed to be that high to get the order delivered. In this case, given that the order total is a nice round number, the algorithm probably set time to whatever value would yield $9 when it added it to mileage.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Going over my deliveries from the past couple days, I noticed that I had an inordinate number of deliveries that paid exactly $9. I had three of them yesterday and one on Wednesday. I didn't have any that paid less than $9 (except for double pickups). So I'm guessing that the algorithm has identified $9 as a minimum that it needs to offer to get a driver to accept the delivery. This seems to be a relatively recent development.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Going over my deliveries from the past couple days, I noticed that I had an inordinate number of deliveries that paid exactly $9. I had three of them yesterday and one on Wednesday. I didn't have any that paid less than $9 (except for double pickups). So I'm guessing that the algorithm has identified $9 as a minimum that it needs to offer to get a driver to accept the delivery. This seems to be a relatively recent development.


I got another $9/no tip today and I haven't seen an $8/no tip since. No complaints here I'll take it


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

$9 is the minimum where I live.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I’ve received a grip of $9 delivery offers recently too. Not bad (since some are really closeby).


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Has anyone here ever ordered a GH with no tip just to see how long it takes to get your food?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Has anyone here ever ordered a GH with no tip just to see how long it takes to get your food?


I keep a log of this stuff because I'm weird like that.

I've never ordered from GrubHub, but the last no-tip order that I delivered was on June 2. Customer placed the order at 6:46 PM. I received the ping at 7:11 PM. I delivered the food at 7:37 PM. GrubHub paid me $11. Based on my log, it looks like it was kind of a slow day which is probably why I accepted it.

Last no-tip order before that was on May 31. Customer placed the order at 4:04 PM. I received the ping at 4:34 PM. I delivered the food at 5:08 PM. GrubHub paid me $10.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I keep a log of this stuff because I'm weird like that.
> 
> I've never ordered from GrubHub, but the last no-tip order that I delivered was on June 2. Customer placed the order at 6:46 PM. I received the ping at 7:11 PM. I delivered the food at 7:37 PM. GrubHub paid me $11. Based on my log, it looks like it was kind of a slow day which is probably why I accepted it.
> 
> Last no-tip order before that was on May 31. Customer placed the order at 4:04 PM. I received the ping at 4:34 PM. I delivered the food at 5:08 PM. GrubHub paid me $10.


Interesting, so it looks like if you are willing to wait at least 30 minutes extra for your food you can save the tip and the driver still gets paid
If the food comes on time you should give a cash tip because some new driver took it .


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> If the food comes on time you should give a cash tip because some new driver took it .


No way, the new driver will have the wrong expectation after that, he will start thinking the people who do not leave tips in the app are willing to give a cash one, but in reality they are ( *put your word here)*


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> No way, the new driver will have the wrong expectation after that, he will start thinking the people who do not leave tips in the app are willing to give a cash one, but in reality they are ( *put your word here)*


Excellent. If I don't tip upfront and still get good service it is time to teach that driver a lesson.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got another 2 of these orders. Feels like they’re making up for all the no contact non tippers. I hope it’s here to stay because $9 min/order is great


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have been seeing those for about 6 months with gh . some 12 bucks . no tip
2 weeks ago gh had every order paying 14 bucks each min .


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have been seeing those for about 6 months with gh . some 12 bucks . no tip
> 2 weeks ago gh had every order paying 14 bucks each min .


It just started here. I've never received anything over $9/no tip.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> It just started here. I've never received anything over $9/no tip.


the highest i have seen with gh was 19 . No tip . Detroit here its slammed .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No tip?! 😡


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Interesting, so it looks like if you are willing to wait at least 30 minutes extra for your food you can save the tip and the driver still gets paid
> If the food comes on time you should give a cash tip because some new driver took it .


Tipping generally helps get the order delivered quicker, but right now it's still no guarantee. There just aren't enough drivers to handle the demand. These are from today.

Customer placed order at 5:30. I received the ping at 5:58. Order delivered at 6:38. GrubHub paid me $9. Customer tipped $22. This took me outside my normal delivery area and I actually took a toll road (which I almost never do) to save time getting to the restaurant. I was trying to make sure that I got the order picked up before the customer cancelled.

Customer placed order at 6:39. I received the ping at 7:08. Order delivered at 7:48. GrubHub paid me $12. Customer tipped $5.

And here's one from yesterday.
Customer placed order at 6:15. I received the ping at 6:42. Order delivered at 7:20. GrubHub paid me $9. Customer tipped $10.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They changed it again here. Now the minimum is $7/no tip. I knew $9 was too good to be true


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> They changed it again here. Now the minimum is $7/no tip. I knew $9 was too good to be true


You mean maximum?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> You mean maximum?


Minimum. MON-wed every offer I received was $9+ ($9/no tip). Yesterday it dropped to $7+ offers ($7/no tip). They've been experimenting with pay here ever since the Just Eats merger announcement


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Minimum. MON-wed every offer I received was $9+ ($9/no tip). Yesterday it dropped to $7+ offers ($7/no tip). They've been experimenting with pay here ever since the Just Eats merger announcement


Looks like they are now attempting to find a way to somehow show positive earnings, instead of having to pad the numbers to look good for a prospective buyer. That may not bode well for drivers. I guess we will see.

I always hold out for at least $10 unless it is a really easy run. That must be why all mine show tips. I did see one with no tip back in May that paid $14. It was a Whataburger where I had to place the order. Right when I accepted, I get a call from the customer saying they have been waiting 90 minutes for their food


----------

